# Your Favorite Conductor and Three Recordings to Describe Them



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Hello People,

Who is your best conductor and what are three of their signature recordings? Please share to the community here and let us know more about him!

KevinW


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2022)

Carlos Kleiber: Brahms #4, Beethoven 7, "Tristan and Isolde".


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Agree with you on his Brahms. That is my favorite recording on Brahms 4th.


----------



## John Zito (Sep 11, 2021)

I don't listen to Leonard Bernstein's recordings so much any more, but I loved him when I was a kid, and he's still probably my favorite for largely sentimental reasons. I listened to these so much:


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

George Szell
Beethoven 3(Eroica),Schubert 9,Mozart 41

Ummm,,,then I start thinking about other recordings….OHHHH MY!


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

KevinW said:


> Agree with you on his Brahms. That is my favorite recording on Brahms 4th.


Mine too, at least among stereo recordings. I like it better than his Beethoven. I'm also a big fan of his Tristan und Isolde.

My favorite conductor: Furtwängler

Beethoven 9th/Berlin PO, 1942
Bruckner 8th/Vienna PO, 1944
Beethoven 5th/Berlin PO, 5/25/47

EDIT: Those are my favorite three, but for representative (and better sounding) recordings I would choose:

1) Beethoven 9th/Lucerne, 1954 (Audite, Tahra)
2) Wagner Tristan und Isolde, 1952 (Warner/EMI)
3) Brahms 1st/NDR, 1951 (Tahra, Music & Arts)


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Choosing one conductor as my favorite is not easy, not even possible most likely. But as I look at the shelves in the area organized b conductor, it looks like Charles Munch would win. He just gets everything right: tempos seem perfectly judged, the phrasing is perfect, the delicate sense of rubato and the electricity he can elicit. His autobiography is very insightful. There are so many wonderful recordings, but to list only three iconic ones:

1. Berlioz Symphonie fantastique. Ignoring the Hungarian reading, all of the Boston ones are excellent.
2. Tchaikovsky Pathetique. One of the greatest ever of that symphony and my personal favorite.
3. Ravel Daphnis & Chloe on RCA. Needs no comment. Legendary.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

*Karajan*

Sibelius - Symphony #4 Philharmonia (1953) EMI

Wagner - Das Rheingold BPO, soloists et al (1967) DG

Webern - 6 Pieces For Orchestra BPO (1972-4) DG


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

This is difficult - lots of favorites

Reiner, (he has so many winners, hard to choose):

Don Juan - CSO 1960
Also Sprach Zarathustra - CSO 1962
Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra - CSO- 1956

Bartok barely nudges out:
Beethoven - Sym #9 CSO 1961
Tchaikovsky - Sym #6 CSO 1957
Wagner -Meistersinger Prelude I 1959


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

You are really a great fan of the CSO!


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

I’m gonna cheat and add my second favorite conductor, Klemperer:

Bach, Mass in B minor
Mahler, Symphony No. 7
Strauss, Metamorphosen


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

My favorite is Leonard Bernstein:

I think the 1959 recording of Shostakovich's _Symphony #5_, and the earlier recording he made of Shostakovich's _Symphony #9_ demonstrates the energy and the enthusiasm that Bernstein brought to the fore during his early years with the New York Philharmonic and Columbia records. If we are to believe the controversial and disputed Shostakovich memoirs (as they were "told" to Solomon Volkov); then Bernstein was Shostakovich's favorite American conductor:









This recording of Sibelius' _Symphony #2_ that Bernstein made with the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra in the 1980s best exemplifies Bernstein's later style when he made use of broad tempos and unusual dynamics. Sometimes it seemed to create a feeling of power and intensity and other times it seemed to fall apart; but in this recording it all comes together in an "over the top" way. Bernstein's vision is majestic and there's no other recording of Sibelius' _Symphony #2_ like it:









Bernstein made his finest recordings of the music of Aaron Copland while he was still with Columbia records during the 1950s, 60s and early 70s; but this 1980s recording of Copland's _Symphony #3_ is wonderful; a testament to the musical telepathy and affection that Bernstein had for his friend Aaron Copland. As Bernstein was America's first great native-born conductor, who also composed music for Broadway and was interested in jazz; Bernstein made the New York Philharmonic really swing:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2022)

This is Kleiber at his compelling best. For some people these forces and this manner of performing a Beethoven symphony are now relics of the past; not for me, and I'm a fan of HIP. I think this really works and look at the exhaustion from the musicians at the end of it!!






That unique Kleiberian semaphore hasn't been seen in any other conductor, before or since.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

KevinW said:


> You are really a great fan of the CSO!


Reiner did his greatest work there - but he also made outstanding recordings with ViennaPO, NYPO, PittsburghSO, RCAVictorSO, MetOpera, RoyPO...great conductor, nasty person.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Arturo Tamayo

Tamayo's Ohana cycle on the Timpani label










a live performance of a Prodromidès opera










de Pablo's harp concerto/symphony on Claves


----------



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

Baroque: Herreweghe (Bach’s B minor Mass and Johannes Passion; Purcell’s Funeral Sentences).

German-Austrian classical/romantic: Jochum (Brahms’s 3rd Symphony (LSO) and 2nd Piano Concerto (w/ Gilels); Bruckner’s 4th Symphony (Berlin)).


----------



## Bruce Morrison (Mar 8, 2010)

Karajan. Three recordings:

Sibelius 5th Symphony (1965 DG recording)
Shostakovich 10th Symphony (1966 DG recording)
Bruckner 8th Symphony (1988 DG recording, one of his last recordings)


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

A great debt is owed to the largely unsung Arturo Tamayo. My collection boasts a number of recordings led by this champion of 'the other music' we all love ..........



Prodromides said:


> Arturo Tamayo
> 
> Tamayo's Ohana cycle on the Timpani label
> 
> ...


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I don't have a favorite conductor but enjoy many that usually do not appear on lists such as these. One is the Russian *Yevgeny Mravinsky *for reasons other than most people know. People only seem to think he had expertise in Tchaikovsky and Shostakovich but his range was far wider. Here are three of my favorites from him:








The Sibelius symphonies are spectacular, especially No. 7 -- linear yet far more passionate and driven than typical. The super audio sound is a great bonus in these concert recordings, adding depth to the timpani one cannot hear in standard definition.








These are tremendous performances both. The Prokofiev interpretation fairly matches the music being a metaphor for life after the war while the scenes of common Russian people in the ballet are exquisite. This issue also has equally remarkable liner notes, among the best I have ever read in a recording.








I don't think people think of Mravinsky as a particularly moody or spooky music-maker but he has done so in the Bartok. The rest of the concert is music, equally well done, from sources not usually associated with Mravinsky.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

larold said:


> I don't have a favorite conductor but enjoy many that usually do not appear on lists such as these. One is the Russian *Yevgeny Mravinsky *for reasons other than most people know. People only seem to think he had expertise in Tchaikovsky and Shostakovich but his range was far wider. Here are three of my favorites from him:
> 
> View attachment 162637
> 
> ...


Mravinsky was a great conductor - and was not limited to just Russian repertoire....
You've cited some good ones, esp that Honegger #3....that one is powerful!!


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Karajan:
Sibelius 6&7 (DG 1967)










Strauss Eine Alpensinfonie (DG 1980)






Bruckner 7 (DG 1989)






Very tough to boil down 500+ recordings to 3!


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

like most of you. I find it super hard to answer this question because picking only one conductor would feel that I'm cheating on the others

so allow me to pick two of them.. these two are not my favorite but they are the two whom I respect the most

the 1st one is Tennstedt, his ultimate devotion to the craft makes him appear as a saint. the way how he conducted Wagner's Tannhäuser Overture with London Philharmonic reveals his mastery. 





the 2nd one is Celibidache, the guy is BOLD! he does what he wants and he has the bravery to be controversial. the way how he conducts Bruckner's 4th is EPIC EPIC EPIC EPIC EPIC! and the ending..... oh my God the ending. so breathtaking


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

KevinW said:


> Hello People,
> 
> Who is your best conductor and what are three of their signature recordings? Please share to the community here and let us know more about him!
> 
> KevinW


Have you thought about actually contributing to existing threads instead of creating one every time a thought pops into your head?

https://www.talkclassical.com/17104-your-favorite-conductors.html?highlight=Favorite+Conductors

https://www.talkclassical.com/28611-10-conductors-all-their.html?highlight=Favorite+Conductors+Recordings


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Neo Romanza said:


> Have you thought about actually contributing to existing threads instead of creating one every time a thought pops into your head?
> 
> https://www.talkclassical.com/17104-your-favorite-conductors.html?highlight=Favorite+Conductors
> 
> https://www.talkclassical.com/28611-10-conductors-all-their.html?highlight=Favorite+Conductors+Recordings


Oh, don't ruin his young enthusiasm!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Harnoncourt:

His Beethoven 9th with COoE.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

To be honest, I have. I've also heard about some other members on Talk Classical keep saying that people should look back to old threads on similar topics instead of creating a new thread. However, there are several problems that those people might have omitted. The first one is that the searching tool on Talk Classical sucks, making it hard to look for threads in the past talking about similar topics. Not to even mention that differences do exist between people's threads are seemingly similar. Also, as I know there must be one or more threads on conductors, I have checked the past threads including the two you mentioned above. However, old threads are forgotten. Posting a new thread can always remind new members or encourage old members who changed their mind on certain topics to discuss under that new thread.

More importantly, I have noticed that as a thread gets more posts under it, the quality of the posts tend to worsen gradually. If you look at the thread "10 Conductors & All Their Recordings", you will see that many later posts under that thread started to call out names of the conductors only without mentioning their strengths and notable recordings. Imagine keep saying Furtwangler is god but never bring up his Beethoven cycle--what to support your argument? By that I mean, people like opinions (on TC, posts with simple opinions only win more likes than story-telling/explanation posts) so they always omit the explanation part, which is also necessary. The later posts of a thread always get more opinioned. Plus, there are even threads that finally evolved into a war between members instead of topic discussions, because people started to attack others with their languages...

So, posting repetitive threads keeps the topics alive. If there are always new discussions and new ideas, why would you even mind whether if it is the original thread or not?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

KevinW said:


> To be honest, I have. I've also heard about some other members on Talk Classical keep saying that people should look back to old threads on similar topics instead of creating a new thread. However, there are several problems that those people might have omitted. The first one is that the searching tool on Talk Classical sucks, making it hard to look for threads in the past talking about similar topics. Not to even mention that differences do exist between people's threads are seemingly similar. Also, as I know there must be one or more threads on conductors, I have checked the past threads including the two you mentioned above. However, old threads are forgotten. Posting a new thread can always remind new members or encourage old members who changed their mind on certain topics to discuss under that new thread.
> 
> More importantly, I have noticed that as a thread gets more posts under it, the quality of the posts tend to worsen gradually. If you look at the thread "10 Conductors & All Their Recordings", you will see that many later posts under that thread started to call out names of the conductors only without mentioning their strengths and notable recordings. Imagine keep saying Furtwangler is god but never bring up his Beethoven cycle--what to support your argument? By that I mean, people like opinions (on TC, posts with simple opinions only win more likes than story-telling/explanation posts) so they always omit the explanation part, which is also necessary. The later posts of a thread always get more opinioned. Plus, there are even threads that finally evolved into a war between members instead of topic discussions, because people started to attack others with their languages...
> 
> So, posting repetitive threads keeps the topics alive. If there are always new discussions and new ideas, why would you even mind whether if it is the original thread or not?


There's a fine balance imo.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Plus when I want to add to an old thread I like seeing a few different options in search so I can bump the thread that will put my post nearest the top.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

Has to be Kleiber
1. Schubert’s 8th symphony
2. Beethoven 4th symphony (Bavarian state orchestra)
3. Though one but I’ll go with Beethoven 5
Szell is a very close second though. I don’t understand why some people call him cold


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Some of my favorite conductors are:

*Abbado* - Pelléas et Mélisande / Mahler symphonies / Beethoven symphonies

*Boulez* - Mahler / Schoenberg / Webern / Wagner Ring

*Bernstein* - Ives / Gershwin / Mahler

*Georges Petre* - French composers: Poulenc, Debussy

*Herreweghe* - about anything he did, but mainly orchestral choral music

*Colin Davis* - Berlioz

*Dutuit* - Debussy

*Immerseel *- Beethoven, Liszt, Debussy


----------



## sAmUiLc (9 mo ago)

There are so many great and favorite conductors. But since I need to pick one on his thread I will go with Otto Klemperer who could be the most endearing figure to me. The 3 recordings I narrowed down are, in random order:

*Schoenberg: Transfigured Night with Concertgebouw Orchestra. The Big K is surprisingly even more sensual than the Little K (Karajan - no, I am not a Karajan basher, just talking about physical height) here. And passionate!










*Stravinsky: Pulcinella on Testament. This was another surprise to me. Grandeur in Stravinsky!










*Mahler: Symphony #9 with Jerusalem SO. You can find the entire performance online. I read Klemp hated Israel PO. Jerusalem SO was only 50 plus strong so they had to borrow local music students for this particular performance. There was a 12 (or was it 13?) year old cellist among them. Regardless, after this all the other performances sound too precious to me.








Mahler - Symphony no. 9, Otto Klemperer conducting, by Jerusalem Symphony Orchestra


4 track album




jerusalemsymphonyorchestra.bandcamp.com





- I might add Chopin 1st concerto with Claudio Arrau, on ICA Classics. The Big K set the magical atmosphere for Arrau's probing playing. Especially the slow movement is a pure gem.


----------



## OCEANE (10 mo ago)

KevinW said:


> To be honest, I have. I've also heard about some other members on Talk Classical keep saying that people should look back to old threads on similar topics instead of creating a new thread. However, there are several problems that those people might have omitted. The first one is that the searching tool on Talk Classical sucks, making it hard to look for threads in the past talking about similar topics. Not to even mention that differences do exist between people's threads are seemingly similar. Also, as I know there must be one or more threads on conductors, I have checked the past threads including the two you mentioned above. However, old threads are forgotten. Posting a new thread can always remind new members or encourage old members who changed their mind on certain topics to discuss under that new thread.
> 
> More importantly, I have noticed that as a thread gets more posts under it, the quality of the posts tend to worsen gradually. If you look at the thread "10 Conductors & All Their Recordings", you will see that many later posts under that thread started to call out names of the conductors only without mentioning their strengths and notable recordings. Imagine keep saying Furtwangler is god but never bring up his Beethoven cycle--what to support your argument? By that I mean, people like opinions (on TC, posts with simple opinions only win more likes than story-telling/explanation posts) so they always omit the explanation part, which is also necessary. The later posts of a thread always get more opinioned. Plus, there are even threads that finally evolved into a war between members instead of topic discussions, because people started to attack others with their languages...
> 
> So, posting repetitive threads keeps the topics alive. If there are always new discussions and new ideas, why would you even mind whether if it is the original thread or not?



I did search some old threads including topics relating to conductors and I found many members in those threads no longer active and even the creators became silent. I wonder if my replies would get any response from the thread creators and members. 
IMHO, unlike our long lasting topic - Current Listening, I tend to support creating new threads for similar topics if the previous ones are no longer active for sometime (no definite period) as it keeps our community fresh, discussion alive, inviting new ideas and drawing attention of current active members.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Carlos Kleiber for me too, but again a different list: Beethoven 5, Schubert "Unfinished", Borodin 2.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Goodness that's a tough one. I'll go with:
*Yevgeny Svetlanov*
Glazunov: Ballet "Raymonda"
Myaskovsky: Symphony no. XXVII
Balakirev: Symphony no. I


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

A couple of my favorites have already be mentioned, but let's go with Barbirolli.


Elgar 1st (Philharmonia, EMI)
Mahler 5 (Philharmonia, EMI)
Sibelius 2 (Royal PO, Chesky)


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Jonel Perlea

Schubert Symphony #9
Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique
Tchaikovsky Nutcracker Suite

Obviously personal reasons are in play.


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

I'll choose Pierre Monteux, since he hasn't gotten any love so far:

Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe/LSO
Stravinsky: Petrouchka/BSO
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6/VPO

(Runner-up: Elgar's Enigma Variations)


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

Neo Romanza said:


> Have you thought about actually contributing to existing threads instead of creating one every time a thought pops into your head?
> 
> Your favorite conductors
> 
> 10 Conductors & All Their Recordings


If you don’t want to contribute to this then please don’t. Others apparently do


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

I'd like to do some promotion for *Sergiu Celibidache*. Not for the late Munich recordings, but for earlier ones, being NOT SLOW.

(With Munich, it's Bruckner 4, 5, 8, 9 and Tchaikovsky 5+6. Easy enough. Not for all days, but for special moments in your music life.)

I chose three recordings that are contradicting (and falsifying) the claim that Celibidache was an old man conducting everything at snail's pace.

*(1) Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 C Minor (Nowak edition)*
Recorded live Stuttgart Liederhalle 23 November 1976, SWR Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra
If some day I can take only one recording of Bruckner 8 to the desert island, it will be this one.










*(2) Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 E-flat Major op. 82*
Recorded live Stockholm Konserthus March 1971, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
The players [of the Swedish RSO - not exactly beginners with this repertoire] were said to marvel at how Celibidache succeeded in transforming the hymn-like striding main theme of the finale into an endless stream of song.
We can call ourselves lucky to have access to this magical recording.










*(3) Johannes Brahms: Symphony No. 3 F major op. 90*
Recorded live Stuttgart Liederhalle 19 November 1976, SWR Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra
Tender, introverted, with metaphysic seriousness.










Dedicated to all music lovers with open ears, open mind and open heart. Enjoy.


----------



## sAmUiLc (9 mo ago)

Another of my favorites: Yevgeny Svetlanov - I like him the best among Russian conductors (along with Nikolai Golovanov), even more than Mravinsky.
3 recordings in random order:

#27


























This one, along with Levine's Mahler 10th with Philadelphia Orchestra (the original release, not the later one in the box which squashed the dynamic mercilessly, in a way domesticated), gets the vote from me as the greatest symphony recordings of all time.


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

I certainly don’t have a favourite conductor as no one conductor is good at everything.
One conductor who is interesting to me is Karajan and it is interesting to follow the evolution of hisBeethoven with the three sets from 1950s to 1963 to 1977.
The 1980s one is not really relevant


----------



## sAmUiLc (9 mo ago)

Another great conductor I love: Takashi Asahina
3 recordings out of many, in random order:

#7








Actually everything on this 3 CD set is great. Beside this set, I own 3 Beethoven cycles by him ('92 / '96 / 2000) and even though all are great (except the 5th in the first two cycles), his 7th always stands out.









This is the absolute best, even among my top 3 (Karajan/DG + Jochum/Tahra).

Schubert #8








This Schubert 8th is one of my top 3 (Giulini/Chicago/DG + Knappertsbusch/Berlin/Audite).
Wagner on this CD is also pretty awesome!


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Stokowski through older recordings more than newer stereo versions such as ...


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Giuseppe Sinopoli

3 favourite recordings.............

*Mahler 3 *SWR - beg, buy, borrow or steal this recording..... it's the best M3 out there!

*Strauss Elektra* - Rivals Solti, Bohm & Sawallisch

*Bruckner 8* c/w Metamorphosen


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

HenryPenfold said:


> Giuseppe Sinopoli
> 
> 
> > Hi, Henry P.
> ...


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Yes, I have that CD. Cantata No.3 Le Ciel Est Vide is one of my favourite works by Vlad. We owe a lot to conductors who undertook the works of unsung modern composers. Sinopoli certainly did his bit.


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

Kurt Sanderling. He simply brings a level of emotional intensity and gravitas plus a complete lack of mannerisms and artefact which most conductors can only dream of. Two signature works are Shostakovich 15 and Mahler 10. For a third, I might take his late Philharmonia recording of Rachmaninov's 2nd, not the much more famous early Leningrad one.

I was pleased to see a couple of others mention my first love, Svetlanov. It's fashionable to regard Mravinsky as greater but I found in much of the Russian music he did, he scarcely has an equal. For a single choice, it has to be Rachmaninov 1st symphony -- it's the only one I know which shows in non-stop feverish drama the nervous breakdown which was to befall him after the disastrous premiere.


----------



## AndorFoldes (Aug 25, 2012)

marlow said:


> One conductor who is interesting to me is Karajan and it is interesting to follow the evolution of hisBeethoven with the three sets from 1950s to 1963 to 1977.
> The 1980s one is not really relevant


What? Listen to the Eroica.


----------



## Fredrikalansson (Jan 29, 2019)

I don't have a favourite conductor. Even a list of three would quickly expand to five to ten, maybe petering out at twenty-five.

BUT... I'll choose Ancerl for purely sentimental reasons. I attended many of his performances with the Toronto Symphony when I was a teenager. He hasn't been mentioned yet in this post, and nostalgia aside, he could conduct for both clarity and excitement, and yet was also self-effacing, letting the music speak for itself.

Dvorak: Symphony #6
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
Brahms: Double Concerto with Suk and Navarra. All with Czech Philharmonic.

Of course, there's also Rudolf Kempe:
Wagner: Lohengrin (EMI)
Strauss: Orchestral Music (EMI)
Mendelssohn: Midsummer Night's Dream (Testament)

And then there's Boult, Jochum, Bohm....


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

Fredrikalansson said:


> I don't have a favourite conductor. Even a list of three would quickly expand to five to ten, maybe petering out at twenty-five.
> 
> BUT... I'll choose Ancerl for purely sentimental reasons. I attended many of his performances with the Toronto Symphony when I was a teenager. He hasn't been mentioned yet in this post, and nostalgia aside, he could conduct for both clarity and excitement, and yet was also self-effacing, letting the music speak for itself.
> 
> ...


Ancerl is a great conductor and his Glagolitic Mass is among his finest achievements.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Ancerl's *Brahms First Symphony* is one of the great ones, too, along with Suk's version of the* Dvorak Violin Concerto*. He also recorded an extreme oddity -- the* Kabelac Symphony No. 5,* a Das lied von der Erde modeled piece for orchestra and wordless solo soprano voice. I thought Karel Ancerl a conductor that did everything he chose very well.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)




----------

